# Spit statt Spam



## stieglitz (20 Mai 2005)

Na prost Mahlzeit, da kommt noch etwas wirklich "nettes" auf uns zu:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,356735,00.html


> Auch ein Name für den telekommunikativen Werbeschrott ist bereits gefunden: "Spam over Internet Telephony" (Spit) soll die kommunikative Umweltverschmutzung heißen.
> 
> Das Szenario ist alles andere als angenehm. Schneit per E-Mail-Spam die Viagra-Werbung um drei Uhr morgens ins Postfach, stört das niemanden. Riefen dagegen kurz nach dem freundlichen Viagra-Vertreter noch Olga, das russische Callgirl und MBonzo, der entmachtete Nigerianische Ölmagnat, der Ihnen seine Millionen schenken will, an, könnte das zur häuslichen Krise führen.


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2005)

Siehe auch > HIER < zum Beispiel.


----------

